# HOMEMADE PCP AIRGUN WHIT PRESSURE REGULATOR



## audriusize

My homemade gun whit pressure regulator
http://www.youtube.com/user/Audriusize# ... ynE4W_kWBQ


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Looks like one those Russian PCPs I once owned. Super accurate and hellava lookers! Oh, did I mention very expensive?

http://www.demyan.info/eng/t4-bp-v1.html


----------



## audriusize

more information


----------

